# Nomad NWTF Turkey Clothing



## Gut_Pile (Feb 1, 2017)

Nomad is making the best stuff out right now IMO from my limited experience with their clothing the past year. Their stuff is as solid as it comes and I would expect their new NWTF line to be no different. I already have one of the long sleeve cooling tee's and it's the best hot weather shirt I've ever worn. Just ordered a button up and pants and hope to put blood on them from coast to coast this spring.

For anyone looking for new clothes for 2017, be sure to check these out

https://nomadoutdoor.com/collections/national-wild-turkey-federation


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 1, 2017)

*Nomad clothing*

I broke in my Nomad Camo in hot weather during Kansas early muzzle loader season in September. That worked out great. I went back in December for rifle season & used the medium weight Camo at that time. It kept me warm & dry. I highly recommend this clothing.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 1, 2017)

Are the pants and button down shirts light weight and breathable?


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 1, 2017)

I wore the long sleeve cooling tee a bunch last year.  Liked it a lot.  

I look forward to trying some of this line.


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm thinking about picking some up, is there anywhere around Atlanta that carries it or is it online sales only?


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 2, 2017)

They sure have pumped a buttload of Cash in marketing


----------



## sloopy (Feb 2, 2017)

mike1225 said:


> I broke in my Nomad Camo in hot weather during Kansas early muzzle loader season in September. That worked out great. I went back in December for rifle season & used the medium weight Camo at that time. It kept me warm & dry. I highly recommend this clothing.




Are you talking about the Harvester line? If so, what temps did you hunt in? I am looking at purchasing that set of jacket and pants.


----------



## Ole3Toe (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm sure it is good stuff. You get what you pay for! I absolutely love that original bottomland pattern. I want you to keep us updated as to how bad it fades if any. My pants from Mossy oak store fade like crazy after first wash without drying them or using detergent. Drives me mad and caused me to start hunting in a pair of green carhart pants(last longer and what i wear to work). On another note I have scentlock pants and jacket that have been washed numerous times (10 or so)and still look like the day I bought them.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 2, 2017)

sloopy said:


> Are you talking about the Harvester line? If so, what temps did you hunt in? I am looking at purchasing that set of jacket and pants.



I know you weren't asking me the question but when it got cold this year and when I was in Kentucky I hunted in the windproof integrator 2.0 jacket and pants with the sapwood base layers with a fleece windproof vest as a middle layer. I hunted in temps from 18-35 in this set up with plenty of comfort


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 2, 2017)

From my understanding, the harvester line is going to be from temps ranging 30-45 with some good base layers. Would really probably be perfect for GA hunting other than those few oddball weekends we get when it gets into the 20's


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 2, 2017)

sloopy said:


> Are you talking about the Harvester line? If so, what temps did you hunt in? I am looking at purchasing that set of jacket and pants.


I was wearing the Harvester jacket & pants. They are lined & I was well pleased. I had on the medium weight underwear & the reversible vest. It was drizzling rain and about 35 degrees with 10-15 mph wind. I never got the least bit cold. The quality is great and I don't think it's going to fade. If you watch their website or like them on Facebook you can catch some pretty good deals.


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 2, 2017)

The deer in my avatar was killed the next morning and I'm wearing my Harvester jacket.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 3, 2017)

I wore the Sencrate Hoodie during early turkey season and most of deer season last year.  Very well made product.  Lots of features in the Sencrate that aren't found in other clothing.  They are $69 right now.  I just bought a back-up.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks like nice clothes, although I can't see paying $115 for a pair of pants and a quarter zip pullover.

I can order a pair of bottomland pants, a hunt lite tee, a buttondown shirt, a pair of gloves and a new hat from the mossy oak store for $115.

I like the NWTF original bottomland hat the guy in the picture has on, but I can't find it on the website.


----------



## nick_o_demus (Feb 6, 2017)

My intent this year was to step up my camo to a "quality" brand and I think y'all just sold me on this. I got an email from NWTF about it and it stirred my curiosity. Thanks for starting the thread, Gut Pile! Hope to pick some up at the NWTF national this year. Glad to see good reviews on it.

46 days, 12 hours, 55 minutes and 15 seconds.

But who's counting?


----------



## Gadget (Feb 6, 2017)

Any box retailers? Need to try stuff on with these long arms and legs. My treklite is getting old and tattered.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 6, 2017)

Gadget said:


> Any box retailers? Need to try stuff on with these long arms and legs. My treklite is getting old and tattered.



None locally that I know of.  What size do you think you will need?  I have XL jackets and shirts you could try.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 6, 2017)

Gadget said:


> Any box retailers? Need to try stuff on with these long arms and legs. My treklite is getting old and tattered.



Don't think the retailers have been announced yet.  I imagine you'll have one pretty close though.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 7, 2017)

Gadget said:


> Any box retailers? Need to try stuff on with these long arms and legs. My treklite is getting old and tattered.



good to see you around...might take a look at 10x ultra lite for similar to treklite


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 7, 2017)

Gadget said:


> Any box retailers? Need to try stuff on with these long arms and legs. My treklite is getting old and tattered.


 I saw that Dick's had some listed. I know that it's supposed to be at Cabelas & Academy also according to the info I'm getting.


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Some reviews i read said sizes run small.
Still think military woodland bdu's the best turkey huntin pants.


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter (Feb 7, 2017)

Probably shouldn't tell this....but I bought a pair of tan colored cotton pants from dollar general and then dyed them in walnut hulls,lol. I have at least 4 to 5 seasons on them. There a bit ragged now but should go at least another 3 plus years with a little mending here and there.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 7, 2017)

Timber1 said:


> Some reviews i read said sizes run small.
> Still think military woodland bdu's the best turkey huntin pants.





The Cohutta Strutter said:


> Probably shouldn't tell this....but I bought a pair of tan colored cotton pants from dollar general and then dyed them in walnut hulls,lol. I have at least 4 to 5 seasons on them. There a bit ragged now but should go at least another 3 plus years with a little mending here and there.



Blue jeans or your work pants would do just fine as well.    None of this camo is really needed.  It's just a "want" as with most of the things we work hard for to buy.  Ain't a thing wrong with a hunter having some nice camo if that's what he/she chooses.


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Anything that makes you feel more confident in the turkey woods is a good thing. Even if its not necessary. Personally i like to mix top and bottom pattern to get a better breakup of silhouette.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 7, 2017)

Timber1 said:


> Anything that makes you feel more confident in the turkey woods is a good thing. Even if its not necessary. Personally i like to mix top and bottom pattern to get a better breakup of silhouette.



I match about the first 2 mornings of the season.


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 7, 2017)

Just in from Paris. This is what the well dressed turkey hunter is wearing this Spring!


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 7, 2017)

The cooling shirts are top notch. They're the same as the Huk fishing shirts. I was disappointed to see the pants and collared shirt are a cotton/poly ripstop. Maybe they have enough polyester in them to make them wearable. Most cotton ripstop material is too stiff and fades easily. The Mossy Oak Tibbee line was terrible.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 7, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> Blue jeans or your work pants would do just fine as well.    None of this camo is really needed.  It's just a "want" as with most of the things we work hard for to buy.  Ain't a thing wrong with a hunter having some nice camo if that's what he/she chooses.




I've hunted with Timber when he was wearing a white handkerchief, also wears a white t-shirt that's exposed under his outter shirt, he doesn't rely on camo much.

I'll look around for Nomad


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 7, 2017)

turkeykirk said:


> Just in from Paris. This is what the well dressed turkey hunter is wearing this Spring!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 8, 2017)

goblr77 said:


> The cooling shirts are top notch. They're the same as the Huk fishing shirts. I was disappointed to see the pants and collared shirt are a cotton/poly ripstop. Maybe they have enough polyester in them to make them wearable. Most cotton ripstop material is too stiff and fades easily. The Mossy Oak Tibbee line was terrible.



I received my shirt and pants yesterday. Best way I can think to describe the material is between the ripstop and treklite.


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 8, 2017)

Gut_Pile said:


> I received my shirt and pants yesterday. Best way I can think to describe the material is between the ripstop and treklite.



How's the first impression? Do you like them?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 8, 2017)

I do like them. When I took them on I went ahead and threw them in the wash on a delicate cycle in cold water. Then air dried them to get the little bit of stiffness out. Wore them around the house the next day. Comfortable fit and true to size.


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Gadget said:


> I've hunted with Timber when he was wearing a white handkerchief, also wears a white t-shirt that's exposed under his outter shirt, he doesn't rely on camo much.
> 
> I'll look around for Nomad



Hey Rick. Handkerchief and first layer both camo. Shirt is one you donated to the cause back in 09-10. Lot of miles and dead gobblers that shirt has seen.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 12, 2017)

Timber1 said:


> Hey Rick. Handkerchief and first layer both camo. Shirt is one you donated to the cause back in 09-10. Lot of miles and dead gobblers that shirt has seen.



 Nice, think that was a Mossy Oak APX


----------

